# New 10-day Cruise Series



## R. Doug

Sample shots from a new travel series I started on a 10-day cruise to some seldom-visited ports-of-call in the Sea of Cortez:

A New Cruise Series - First Stop San Diego



















San Diego Old Town - Stepping into the Mid-18th Century



















Fun Photo Friday - Some San Diego Old Town Favorites




























Continuing Through San Diego Old Town



















Día de Muertos in San Diego's Old Town


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Cruises sure are convenient. I'm about to take a land bound tour with several stops, and I already dread the constant packing and unpacking! Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## R. Doug

Thanks.  Glad you enjoyed the show.  Where are you going on your trip?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Tuesday i head to South America. Machu Picchu and Cuzco, Iguascu Falls, Buenos Aires,and an overnight stop in Santiago before finishing at Easter Island. Naturally, I am excited! But a lot of flying around SA, and numerous hotel changes. Too bad they can't do a cruise that stops at Machu Picchu!


----------



## R. Doug

I've not been to Machu Picchu, but Ursula has.  We both loved Iguascu Falls and Buenos Aires, but we haven't been to Argentina since the economic collapse so I don't know how it is to visit now.  If you can extend for a day or so in Santiago you won't be sorry; there's much there to see and do.

And Easter Island?  I'm jealous.  Never been, but we did swing by "The Poor Man's Gallapogos" — Islas Ballestas — on this last trip for some wondrous wildlife sightings.

Have a really great trip.  Please bring back lots of pictures and share them with us.


----------



## R. Doug

A small sampling of the photos from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - Day of the Dead and Old Town Favorites:


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample shots from today's Arriving Cabo San Lucas:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's blog post Cabo - Seals, Pelicans, Rocks, and Scooby-Doo:


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from yesterday's blog post Fun Photo Friday - Cabo Marina Favorites:


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of sample shots from yesterday's blog post Heading Out Towards Land's End:


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from today's blog post Continuing Our Tour of Land's End and El Arco (The Arch):


----------



## R. Doug

A quick shot from a series of photos I ran on yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - Danza de los Voladores:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's Arriving La Paz, Baja:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Continuing Along the La Paz Boardwalk:


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples of the photos I posted on yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - Looking Around La Paz:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from those posted on my blog post _*The Buildings of La Paz*_:


----------



## R. Doug

Some shots from yesterday's *Catedral de Nuestra Señora de La Paz - Cathedral of Our Lady of Peace*:


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of samples from the images I posted in yesterday's *Photo Friday -- Last Look La Paz before Heading to Loreto*:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's _*Landing in Lovely Loreto*_:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's blog post *Misión de Nuestra Señora de Loreto Conchó*:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's *Fun Photo Friday - Loreto Favorites Part 1*:


----------



## R. Doug

My apologies for the brief interruption on this cruise series, but this week I'm doing two firearm reviews and this week's Fun Photo Friday will be of springtime desert flowers unrelated to the Sea of Cortez journey.  I'll start posting new photos of Loreto and beyond when I return to this travel series next week.


----------



## R. Doug

Sorry about the interruption.

Sample shots from today's *Continuing around the Mission Area of Loreto*:


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample shots from today's blog post _*Loreto Buildings, Beaches, and Doors*_:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's *Fun Photo Friday - Loreto Favorites Part 2*:


----------



## ChessDesalls

These are gorgeous. You're killing me, LOL. I have such a travel bug right now.


----------



## R. Doug

Thanks, Chess. So glad you enjoy the series.

These shots are from today's blog post *Last Stop Before the Return - Puerto Vallarta*:


----------



## ChessDesalls

Ahhhh. I love the clock tower.


----------



## R. Doug

That's Puerto Vallarta's magnificent Church of Our Lady of Guadalupe.  I'll be blogging on it as well.


----------



## R. Doug

Shots from yesterday's _*Puerto Vallarta - Walking the Malecon Area*_:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - _*Sights Along the Malecon, Puerto Vallarta*_ blog post:


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples of the photographs I posted in _*Puerto Vallarta - Statues of the Malecón, Part 1*_:


----------



## R. Doug

Some more statuary photos. These below were selected from yesterday's blog post _*Puerto Vallarta - Statues of the Malecón, Part 2*_:


----------



## R. Doug

Some more statuary photos. These below were selected from yesterday's blog post _*Puerto Vallarta - Statues of the Malecón, Part 2*_:


----------



## R. Doug

A sample photo or two from the several I posted in yesterday's *Fun Photo Friday - Malecón Statue Favorites*:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from our Puerto Vallarta lunch from my blog post Mi Querencia - Puerto Vallarta for Lunch and Drinks (also included is how they made the quacamole):


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's blog post on Puerto Vallarta's magnificent church -*Puerto Vallarta - Parroquia de Nuestra Señora de Guadalupe Church*:


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of sample shots from yesterday's _*Fun Photo Friday - Final Farewell to Puerto Vallarta and the Grand Princess*_:


----------

